# TiVo Converter Wrapper v1.0.0.0 (06/27/2006)



## circeus

**** Requires TiVo Desktop 2.3 Plus ****

Okay, here's the wrapper program I wrote for TiVoConverter.exe to allow for processing of old *.TiVo files that you have on your computer. I'm sure this is way more complicated than I really needed to make it, but its what worked for me and where my brain took me.

You can find it here: http://www.net-marks.com/software/tivo_converter_wrapper

Program: TiVo Converter Wrapper
Latest Version: 1.1.0.2
Date: 07/10/2006
Copyright: (c) 2006 by Todd D. Perlmutter, all rights reserved

*****

Release Notes

1.1.0.2 (07/10/2006)

- Fixed a problem where a rogue backslash could end up in the middle of the "My TiVo Recordings for Portables" folder path.

1.1.0.1 (07/10/2006)

- Fixed problem with considering the lack of a "My TiVo Recordings for Portables" folder to be an error.

1.1.0.0 (07/10/2006)

- Added Diag tab for diagnostic messages.

- Diag tracks the initialization process. This includes parsing of encodeprofiles.xml to display the converter profiles in the GUI.

- Added Sony PSP rename feature. Renames are tracked in the Diag tab. Readme explains rename rules.

*****

Readme

This program is intended to wrap the functionality of the TiVoConverter.exe program that is part of the TiVo Desktop software from TiVo Inc. TiVo Desktop and TiVoConverter.exe are owned and Copyright by TiVo Inc., and their mention of them in conjunction with TiVo Converter Wrapper is not intended to violate said ownership or Copyright in any way, shape, or form.

*****

TiVo Converter Wrapper will use the TiVo Desktop registry settings to locate your TiVo Desktop installation. From there it will find and read in your encodeprofiles.xml file, and display a listing of the available conversion profiles. The default profile will match your current TiVo Desktop conversion profile, if one is set, otherwise it will simply select the first profile. The profiles are listed in the same order as in the encodeprofiles.xml file.

*****

The "Exit" button will also not stop any running conversions, and will exit the program.

The "About" button will bring up the About dialog.

*****

The "Main" tab allows you to select the "Converter Profile" you would like to use.

Use the "Add File(s)" button to bring up a file dialog and select as many *.TiVo files as you like (it will only let you choose *.TiVo files). The *.TiVo files can live anywhere on your hard drive, they do not need to be in your "My Documents\My TiVo Recordings" folder. You may use this button as many times as you like selecting files from several different locations on your hard drive. The files you chose will be organized into a list in below the button.

If you choose files that you do not wish to convert, simply select the files in question, and press the "Remove File(s)" button. The files will be removed from the list.

To start the conversion process for the files in the list, press the "Start Conversion(s)" button. Doing this will create a new numbered tab for each file in the list, and the list will then be cleared. Each of these tabs will track the conversion process for the user. TiVo Desktop should acknowledge that files are being converted in the same manner as it does when it uses its automatic conversion process.

The "Close All" button will remove all the numbered tabs that are tracking conversions. However, this will not stop the actual conversions, and then will continue to run. You will just no longer be able to stop the conversions without using the Windows Task Manager.

The "PSP Rename" checkbox will enable automatic renaming of files found in the "Sony PSP" sub-folder of the "My TiVo Recordings for Portables" folder. The rename is a monitor that watches the sub-folder and looks for files that already do not match the "M4Vxxxxx.MP4", and uniquely renames them. This means that files that have already been renamed to match this format will not be renamed, and will not be over-written. It will not rename hidden files because TiVoConverter uses hidden files as intermediaries in the conversion process. If you do not check this off, renaming will not occur. It can therefore be used in conjunction with the conversion process, or as a post-processing feature - conversions do not have to run for it to take effect. This is why it is off by default.

*****

The "Diag" tab tracks diagnostic messages from the GUI, which can be used to diagnose problems.

The tab will track the initialization steps taken by the application during startup.

The tab will also track renames performed by the "PSP Rename" feature.

*****

On a numbered conversion tab, the "Stop Conversion" button will both stop that particular file conversion completely, and will remove that tab from the program.

"Save As..." allows you to save the current text contents of the conversion process.

"Copy All" allows you to copy the current text contents of the conversion process to the cut&paste buffer. This text can then be pasted into another application as desired.


----------



## cruton

I haven't downloaded the TivoDesktop 2.3. I assume a that purchasing the $25 add-on to TivoDesktop 2.3 for iPod and PSP conversions is a pre-requisite for using TCW . Or are there formats that you can convert to that Tivo provides for free?


----------



## circeus

Since I never did the non plus version of 2.3 I can't be certain if it offers any conversions on its own. So yes, I'm presuming you've got 2.3+


----------



## Dan203

cruton said:


> I haven't downloaded the TivoDesktop 2.3. I assume a that purchasing the $25 add-on to TivoDesktop 2.3 for iPod and PSP conversions is a pre-requisite for using TCW . Or are there formats that you can convert to that Tivo provides for free?


TiVo does allow conversion to Windows Media format for free, but that is not handled by the TiVoConverter.exe program this GUI wraps. So this program really only has value to those who have the Plus version.

Dan


----------



## davezatz

The converter does produce WMV in two of the profiles. Not sure if you need Plus to use all the Wrapper/2.3 conversion features though. (Both my Windows machines are on Plus, and I'd rather not downgrade to test.) Windows Media Player 10 will also do the WMV thing regardless of version.


----------



## SullyND

Any chance of getting an option included somewhere for the "allow old recordings tweak" or is that already handled in this program? Haven't had a chance to mess with it yet, but thanks for doing it for all us non-techies.


----------



## colforbin13

Sully, very first line of the thread.



> Okay, here's the wrapper program I wrote for TiVoConverter.exe to allow for processing of old *.TiVo files that you have on your computer.


It's one thing to not have a chance to play around with it, but you could at least read the thread.


----------



## classicsat

AFAIK, plain 2.3 converts nothing.


----------



## miller890

circeus - I receive an error when I attempt to run this application. "This application has failed to start because the application configuration is incorrect. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem." I have reinstalled, uninstalled and installed with the same results. Any recommendations?


----------



## circeus

Is that the complete error? And what version of windows are you running? (and for XP be specific XP, XPSP1, or XPSP2)

You can also try installing this: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable Package (x86) 
(if this solves your problem, no need for the other info)


----------



## circeus

Okay, I think I figured the problem out. This is actually the first app I released under VS2005, I'd been using 2003 until recently. By default 2005 makes the program depended on both CRT and MFC. I had included MFC, but not CRT in the installer. I think that will solve the problem for future downloads.

However the link I posted above should fix the problem for anyone with v1.0.0.0 that has this problem.

New version is v1.0.0.1


----------



## megazone

Dan203, how about sticky-ing this thread too, along with your all-formats audio plugin and the PSP converter?


----------



## miller890

circeus - Your update installed and runs. Thanks for the quick fix!


----------



## buddah666

okay heres a question? how long should an average conversion take?


----------



## circeus

Good to hear miller. Thanks for trying it out and getting back to me.


----------



## davezatz

buddah666 said:


> okay heres a question? how long should an average conversion take?


That's a hard question to answer... depends on the size of your original, the type of output you're using, and the dimenstions/bitrate of that output. Also the TiVo Desktop seems to contain some throttling options which may play a part. Your computer's CPU will be a factor as well.

I manually tried the WMV conversion which seemed SUPER SLOW - surprising considering my prior experiences in letting Windows Media Player do the conversion which I found pretty quick. MP4 for PSP was much faster.


----------



## circeus

Dave, did you see my note about 10 converters seeming to be the max that will run at once? (made it over on your blog)

I was just wondering if anyone else saw that (want to make sure its not just my computer that sees it). If so I'll likely mod the program to take that into account.


----------



## davezatz

I did see your note, but haven't tested/verified. You might want to code it to queue everything up... one conversion runs, when complete the next one runs, etc. There's probably no time savings or other benefit to running concurrently since the bottleneck will most likely be the processor.

I also vote this thread for a sticky. Especially if Todd adds resolution adjustments and incorporates the PSP naming.


----------



## mwhitted

This is TOO COOL!  I was expecting something a lot more complicated based on your initial post. I spent some time looking for some kind of setup, but you use the existing TiVoDesktop setup. I was sending recordings BACK to the TiVo and re-transferring them to trigger the conversion. This will save me a TON of time.

Thanks!
:up: :up: :up:


----------



## davezatz

mwhitted said:


> I was sending recordings BACK to the TiVo and re-transferring them to trigger the conversion. This will save me a TON of time.


obviously doesn't read my blog 

By the way, I dig the Lena Francis Flower Shop in Harrison.


----------



## mwhitted

davezatz said:


> obviously doesn't read my blog


No. I guess I should?


----------



## circeus

davezatz said:


> I also vote this thread for a sticky. Especially if Todd adds resolution adjustments and incorporates the PSP naming.


What are the extension rules for the PSP? I know it needs a special extension on the converted file for a rename, I just forget what the actual final extension is.

The rename is easy to add, but will only happen *if* the user doesn't close the GUI. Right now the tabs monitor the entire run of the conversion, and can tell when it ends, so doing a rename when its done is an easy addition.

*****

As for resolution, I will get to it, but not until after the holiday. My thought is this: back up the original XML profiles file, and then let the user edit the current one, and provide a means to copy back the original. I'm using MSXML for the xml parsing, which makes editing the file very easy to do once its in memory.

*****

Regarding running multiples, well actually I found myself able to convert 10 files at a time faster than 10 files one at a time. But I have a fairly high end machine.

What I may do is let the user set the queue head to be from 1 to 10 files (head meaning how many you convert at a time) and then roll from there. That way slower machines can run a smaller number of conversions at a time, yet queue up many.


----------



## circeus

mwhitted said:


> This is TOO COOL!  I was expecting something a lot more complicated based on your initial post. I spent some time looking for some kind of setup, but you use the existing TiVoDesktop setup. I was sending recordings BACK to the TiVo and re-transferring them to trigger the conversion. This will save me a TON of time.
> 
> Thanks!
> :up: :up: :up:


Welcome, I wrote it because I felt myself to be in the same boat and frustrated by that boat. But I couldn't have done it without Dave's investigating the whole thing. I need to add credit for him into the about box!!!


----------



## davezatz

circeus said:


> Regarding running multiples, well actually I found myself able to convert 10 files at a time faster than 10 files one at a time. But I have a fairly high end machine.
> 
> What I may do is let the user set the queue head to be from 1 to 10 files (head meaning how many you convert at a time) and then roll from there. That way slower machines can run a smaller number of conversions at a time, yet queue up many.


That's interesting that you found it to be more efficient that way. I'd probably suggest 1 file conversion at a time for the default setting and advanced users (with those more powerful computers) could modify the options to allow for x amount of concurrent transcoding. What do you think?

TiVo's support article on PSP copying and naming conventions says:


> To transfer recordings to your Sony PSP, select the Sony PSP format from File, then Preferences, then Portable Devices in TiVo Desktop.
> 
> 1. Connect your PSP to your computer via USB using a USB A to mini b cable.
> 2. Turn on your PSP. Select Settings, then USB Connection, and press the X button.
> Note: The PSP should appear as a drive under My Computer.
> 3. Copy the converted recordings to the PSP drive. You must copy the files into the directory called \MP_ROOT\100MNV01. If this directory doesn't exist, you will need to create it.
> 4. After the files are copied to the \MP_ROOT\200ANV01 directory on the PSP, they must be renamed using a specific naming style so that the PSP can read them. To rename your files, complete the following:
> * Right-mouse click on the first file and select Rename.
> * Rename the file MAQxxxxx.MP4 but instead of 5 xs, use a unique 5-digit number
> * Repeat for each file
> 5. Once each file is renamed according to this naming style, it will be ready to play on your PSP.


I'm between PSPs at the moment, so I didn't look too close at it. But it seems like some folks could do without the additional manual steps.


----------



## circeus

I'm in complete agreement on 1 being the default.

The PSP thing is easy to do, though I do wonder why they don't suggest using WinXP's multiple rename feature (that will do auto-numbering).


----------



## blindman777

circeus said:


> TiVo Converter Wrapper will use the TiVo Desktop registry settings to locate your TiVo Desktop installation. From there it will find and read in your encodeprofiles.xml file, and display a listing of the available conversion profiles.


Installed, have 2.3 Plus, but no profiles show up in the converter wrapper. I can add a file and start a conversion, but it uses profile "" since there isn't anything to choose.

Any ideas?


----------



## circeus

Does your registry have a section for: HKCU\Software\TiVo\Desktop ???

Does it have a value called: InstallPath

What is that value set to?

Does (InstallPath)Support\encodeprofiles.xml exist?

For example, the default value for InstallPath is: C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\

So you should be able to then locate: C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\Support\encodeprofiles.xml


----------



## Puppy76

So has anyone tried this for 2.3 WITHOUT the "+" upgrade? Does it do anything?


----------



## circeus

It wouldn't, I'll update the post above to reflect that. The download page already reflects that.


----------



## blindman777

circeus said:


> Does your registry have a section for: HKCU\Software\TiVo\Desktop ???
> Does it have a value called: InstallPath
> What is that value set to?


Yes, the key exists and is set to C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop



circeus said:


> Does (InstallPath)Support\encodeprofiles.xml exist?
> For example, the default value for InstallPath is: C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\


That's where it is, both the reg key and actual location match your example. encodeprofiles.xml is referenced correctly and exists.



circeus said:


> So you should be able to then locate: C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\Support\encodeprofiles.xml


All present. TiVo Desktop also works fine, and will convert to iPod compatible H.264 and MPEG4 with no problems.

Any other ideas?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## circeus

I'll work on something. I'll probably just put in some notification information (like I do in TweakCoH for City of Heroes) to let the user know there's a problem.

Just had a thought, do you have MSXML installed? I do rely on it to parse the XML file.


----------



## blindman777

circeus said:


> Just had a thought, do you have MSXML installed? I do rely on it to parse the XML file.


I don't know what that is, so I'm not sure. How can I check?

-Bob


----------



## circeus

MSXML 4.0 Service Pack 2 (Microsoft XML Core Services)

Microsoft Core XML Services (MSXML) 6.0


----------



## blindman777

Had an old version installed, upgraded to 6.0, still no joy.


----------



## circeus

I'll try to get a version out that does some error reporting in the area you're having problems within the next few days. Note that MSXML is not really a "newest version" type thing. You tend to need them all. I have both 4 and 6 installed.

Edit: Oh, and I'm pretty sure you want to make sure you have 4 installed.

Edit2: In the next version I'll include the MSXML4 merge modules in the installer, this should solve that problem. I double checked and I am using CLSID_DOMDocument40 which would require MSXML4.


----------



## blindman777

OK, thanks. It will be a week or so before I'll be able to check a new version anyway.


----------



## circeus

New version 1.1.0.0 is up (see initial post). New features are a diag tab, and PSP Rename.


----------



## davezatz

I'm getting no profiles on the drop down of 1.1. I think this is the first time I installed it on my home desktop (versus work laptop). Diagnostics say encodeprofiles.xml was found, though _My TiVo Recordings\ for Portables\" was not found!!!_ (Everything else was successful.) This computer is running Windows Live OneCare unlike the other one (most else is similar) - could something be being blocked?


----------



## circeus

Well does the "My TiVo Recordings for Portables" folder exist?

If you make the folder by hand does the problem go away.

I'm thinking that it may not exist until the first time you convert something, and if not then I'll patch accordingly.

I take it then you didn't get to the point of parsing the profiles? You'd have seen stuff like:

Found "EncodeProfiles"...

Found "tivotransrofile"...
Found "name"...
Adding encoding profile "Sony PSP"...

Found "tivotransrofile"...
Found "name"...
Adding encoding profile "AVC H.264"...

etc.

*Edit: problem is defintely that the folder doesn't need to be there to work properly. Working on 1.1.0.1 now, should be up soonish.*


----------



## davezatz

circeus said:


> Well does the "My TiVo Recordings for Portables" folder exist?


Doh! I forgot to mention the folder _does_ exist and I have converted shows. I do wonder if that extra slash in the report is cosmetic or if it's looking for the wrong thing?


----------



## circeus

It's odd. But okay...

I put up a 1.1.0.1, that doesn't require the directory to be there which was a bug anyway.

Let me ask this...

What is your value for the registry entry:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo\Desktop\Modules\TivoNowPlaying\Config

value for LocalRootPath

mine is:

"C:\Documents and Settings\toddp\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings"

I'm guessing your's is:

"C:\Documents and Settings\toddp\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\"

right?


----------



## davezatz

circeus said:


> "C:\Documents and Settings\toddp\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\"


Correct! 1.1.0.1 is woring for me now. 

Now that you have the PSP renaming conventions in here, Dan really should sticky this thread.


----------



## circeus

Cool!!!

Okay 1.1.0.2 is up with a fix for that.

The problem is that the "...for Portables" directory is not stored in the registry (which is likely why you can't change it in TiVo Desktop itself). So I had to do what they most likely do which is build off the storage directory location.

My guess is there may be problems if you do not use the default "My Documents\My TiVo Recordings" convention for your storage directory, but then again there may actually be issues with TiVo Desktop itself because it appears that on looking closely is that if you change your storage directory, that the portables directory does not update until a reboot. In other words, there is a bug surrounding this in TiVo Desktop itself, and I do not recommend you changing your storage directory if you don't need to.


----------



## circeus

Hey one last thing that I completely spaced on in the release notes.

People will notice that there is now a 1 second delay between each tab opening for conversions. This was to minimize the hit of having many instances of TiVoConverter.exe suddenly running at once on your system. This was also my way of getting past the 10 at once barrier I seemed to be running in to.

NOTE: I will do a proper queue in the future, but I was trying to help out a poster and get dave his feature request (the PSP rename) in this version.

EDIT: And thanks for the sticky!!!


----------



## Dan203

I think a que system, that converts one file at a time, would be a much better way to approach this. Most people's PCs don't have the horse power to convert more then one file at a time, and launching more then copy of TiVoConverter at a time makes performance exponentially worse.

Dan


----------



## circeus

I agree. This was a walk before you run proof of concept thing at this point.

It'll get a N-HeadPop based Queue as soon as I can get to it, just up against a work deadline so during the week work sort of killed and this is on weekend time right now.

Edit: also wanted to point out that if you have multiple TiVos that each TiVo will get a separate converter, but convert 1 at a time. So even with TiVo desktop you can have multiple instances. Which makes doing so something I'd like to keep in, but make optional.


----------



## Dan203

I know that TD does this too, and I think it's a huge flaw! Like I said performance drops exponentially after each version is launched. So while it could only take 2 hours to convert two porgrams one at a time, it might take 3 hours to convert the same two programs if both are running at the same time.

Dan


----------



## circeus

That's not really true in all cases. It works well for some people like me, it works worse for others. That's why I want to make it an N-based HeadPop rather than a 1-based. Let the user pick how many they think their machine can handle at a time, and roll from there.


----------



## Dan203

That could be. My PC is getting a little long in the tooth. 

Dan


----------



## blindman777

Thanks for the update. Version 1.1.0.2 seems to be working for me, although I noticed the following in the Diag tab: 

... 

TiVo Desktop storage path is "T:\VideoFromTivo\"... 
"T:\VideoFromTivo\" was found... 

TiVo Desktop portables path is "T:\VideoFromTivo for Portables\"... 
"T:\VideoFromTivo for Portables\" was not found (not an error)... 

... 

Seems the conversion tool is looking for the "for Portables" directory based on the storage location of the Tivo Video, although TiVo Desktop seems to leave it in "My Documents" even if you change the main storage location. Perhaps that was my earlier error, since that comes before the XML file is parsed. 

In any event, it's working now, and storing the encoded video under the correct directory in "My Documents" 

Thanks, 
Bob


----------



## circeus

I'll keep that in mind for the future.


----------



## rminten

Loving this convertor tool - thanks!!

I was wondering what the difference (picture quality, sound etc.) was between some of the different file conversion formats offered with your program, in particular: AVC H.264, H.264, MPEG-4, ipod mpeg4, mpeg4 plain, test mpeg 4. And, what is the optimal one to use for the ipod.

Thanks for your help!

Randy


----------



## rminten

I'm getting this error when trying to convert using the test mpeg2 profile:

"need to run the object to perform this operation"

Any ideas on this one?

Thanks!

Randy


----------



## circeus

Quick answer, not offhand. I do know that not all the profiles listed are valid ones.

I just use the MPEG-4 profile for my iPod conversions.

I won't get a chance to look at it closer for at least a week, sorry there.


----------



## Dan203

rminten said:


> I'm getting this error when trying to convert using the test mpeg2 profile:


The MPEG2 profile doesn't work anyway. The multiplexer included with the package outputs invalid MPEG2 program streams.

Dan


----------



## davezatz

I know this stuff wasn't intended for public consumption, but isn't it pretty sloppy of TiVo to leave those non-working and 'test' profiles in the shipping software? Maybe it's just me.


----------



## rminten

I don't believe this is Tivo software. This is software made by a member of this community for free, which is amazing and I'm SO grateful to have this software to convert previously downloaded files. I think Tivo should've had this feature in their release v2.3 of the software, especially the paid version.

Correct me if I'm wrong.

Randy


----------



## Dan203

This software is 3rd party, but it's parsing an XML file which was released as part of the official TiVo Desktop package.

As for why they left the test profiles... My guess is they were caught up in fixing actual bigs and forgot to clean up the XML file. Doesn't seem like a big deal, since th TiVo interface has the profiles hard coded and the onyl way to use these extra profiles is via the command line or 3rd party software like this.

Dan


----------



## circeus

Just a note that I updated the link in the initial post as I'm redoing my website.

And if the old link is elsewhere, don't sweat it, Redirects are in place.


----------



## purrdy3us

Please help me! I have downlaoded the new Tivo plus as I wanted to convert files to my Ipod. But for some reason when I try to download a file from tivo it stops transfering say's it has been interupted and will keep trying it took all night to get 8% downlaoded. I am using the same computer I have been using prior to the plus download. I never had this problem till I upgraded. I am thinking of just calling Tivo for a refund..its been so frastrating.
Any suggestions...I have seen in the forums that this has happened to many of us..


----------



## circeus

Check your PMs I responded privately, as I don't think that TCW is your problem.


----------



## pdecarlo

Thanks, Circeus, for making this app available. It's exactly what I've been looking for to convert my library of TiVo recordings for playback on my iPod.

I've run into one problem and I was wondering if anyone else had experienced it. I looked through the forums and the release notes, but didn't see anything on it.

I installed TCW v1.1.0.2 on my PC running TTG Plus 2.3a on Windows 2000. TCW opens normally and the Diag tab doesn't show any problems, but I can't add files to the list. I can navigate to them using the "Add Files" button, and select them, but when I click "Open" nothing happens. The "Add Files" dialog box closes as it should, but nothing appears in the list. If I click on the "Start Conversion" button nothing happens.

Is there anything I should try, or something else that I should load to support TCW?


Phil


----------



## circeus

Hi, sorry I took a bit to respond, I was away.

Does the Diag window show that it's finding the profiles?


----------



## c0mputerl0ve

davezatz said:


> The converter does produce WMV in two of the profiles. Not sure if you need Plus to use all the Wrapper/2.3 conversion features though. (Both my Windows machines are on Plus, and I'd rather not downgrade to test.) Windows Media Player 10 will also do the WMV thing regardless of version.


First I'll start by saying that TCW is GREAT! :up: :up: :up: (Well in theory, as I can't get it to do what I want yet... But I'm sure that's only my inexperience in this arena  )

I spent a good deal of time trying to get the thing to output WMV files, and couldn't find the "VideoEncoder filter" to create them.

Is does anyone have a reference for me to figure out, or a copy of a good "encodeprofiles.xml" file. The one in the blog image had a ton of good outputs created.

My last failed attempt was:

 
<tivotransrofile name="Zune Test" audioresamplerate="0" audiobitrateK="128" hrez="320" vrez="240"
filetype=".wmv" vbitrateK="500" framerate="29.97">
<tivotrans:ImageScaler filter="eiscaler"/>
<tivotrans:VideoEncoder filter="ewmvenc"/>
<tivotrans:AudioEncoder filter="ewmaenc"/>
<tivotrans:TheMux filter="emp4mux4psp"/>
<tivotrans:Writer filter="filewrite"/>
</tivotransrofile>

I am attempting to create them as:
 Format: WMV
Video Size: 320x240 
Video bit rate: 500K 
Audio Format: 128 Kbps, 44.1 kHz, stereo CBR  
(Which just so happens to be the Zune optimized format)

P.S. This is my first post, but don't hold back...  
I also need to figure out how to get a GIG Nic on a series 2. (I'll officially ask about that after I get this one working though...  )

Thanks in advance,
*C0L0*


----------



## saramj

I just purchased a new iPOD and will download the TTG update. But..... to I still need the wrapper software? Or will the TTG update do the same for me?????


----------



## c0mputerl0ve

saramj said:


> I just purchased a new iPOD and will download the TTG update. But..... to I still need the wrapper software? Or will the TTG update do the same for me?????


Hmmmmm... Well If you want to take the default settings, and not be able to convert "Pre-Archived" TiVo shows, TTG is fine.  But, if you want the ability to change resolution, bitrate, etc. you want TCW. You don't have to use it, but I suggest you install it.

_P.S. I found that it also converts DirectShowDump MPEG files, so you can archive them either way.  _

- *COLO*


----------



## saramj

Thanks for the help. Looks I will download the wrapper. I have many movies already downloaded. Howerver, two other questions. When I went to the preferences to tell TTG how to recode my movies yhere were two choices I could have picked for my iPOD. The H264 compatable device (iPOD) or MPEG 4. I picked the H264 since it said iPOD but I thought the IPOD can also use MPEG 4 and this was better quality video and smaller file size.


----------



## MatrixOutsider

For users of the new Creative Zen V Plus:

The only conversion format that works is the "Sony PSP" one. After, the Creative software will do its own conversion on the MP4 file so it can function in the player.


----------



## sweendog_99

I am trying to convert some tivo files to transfer to my PSP so I downloaded the TCW. When I add the file to convert and click Start Conversion, I get a little balloon over my Tivo Desktop icon in my tray that says, "Tivo desktop conversion problem an unknown error has occurred" An exclamation point in a yellow triangle blinks for about 15 seconds over my tivo icon and stops. The tab in TCW seems to hang on Please wait.....


Is that how the TCW app indicates progress with the "Please wait........"? or do i have a problem with the install? I do have desktop plus.

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## circeus

Can you convert a file from your TiVo without using TCW?


----------



## sweendog_99

I researched some more and found that the error occurs if there is not enough space. Although my TiVo files were stored on another hard drive with plenty of space, there is no way in TiVo desktop to change were the portable files are created. Using a tip from another user, I used TweakUI (a Microsoft Power Toy) to change the My Documents folder to my bigger drive. That allowed me to successfully use your great tool to convert old TiVo files.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx

Thanks for a great tool!


----------



## c0mputerl0ve

I posted this last request for assistance on the WMV profile creation, and nothing... Did I forget to say please???     

- C0L0


----------



## circeus

Like I said to you via PM (or was it email), I only know the file for purposes of parsing it to get the info I need (which is just the profile name), I haven't spent any time figuring out the parameters.


----------



## c0mputerl0ve

circeus said:


> Like I said to you via PM (or was it email), I only know the file for purposes of parsing it to get the info I need (which is just the profile name), I haven't spent any time figuring out the parameters.


  _I never got it... Email or PM _ 

*No worries... * But now that I got it, thanks for taking the time to answer.

Even without the WMV conversion, TCW is GREAT!!! Thanks!!!
_(I can't justify moving away from TiVo any time in the near future because of it...)_

I'll ask DaveZatz since I saw that he had a great profile referenced on his ZatzNotFunny site... 









I'll let you know if I get anything good.

 _Hey Dave, if you're listening give me a hollar _ 

*- C0L0*


----------



## saramj

Recently purchased a new iPOD video and converted my first file using the AVC H.264 which TiVo desktop recommends for iPOD. Everything went great and I watched the video after placing it on my iPOD.
The question is however, when I right clicked on the file once I had the video in iTunes it stated that the file was MPEG4?????? So.... when I completed the conversion whether it was from TiVo desktop or the converter wrapper what do I pick to have it convert to? I have heard that MPEG4 has a better video quality and is a smaller file (good to be able to place more stuff on my iPOD)


----------



## davezatz

c0mputerl0ve said:


> I'll ask DaveZatz since I saw that he had a great profile referenced on his ZatzNotFunny site...
> 
> _Hey Dave, if you're listening give me a hollar _
> 
> *- C0L0*


What's the question again?  If you want WMV I think you're NOT supposed to upgrade to Plus to keep it working...? It's been awhile since I've played with it though.


----------



## mrlopez8

classicsat said:


> AFAIK, plain 2.3 converts nothing.


Does Tivo+ convert files so they can be copied to a dvd or is this version's sole purpose is to convert .tivo files for use on portable players?


----------



## davezatz

mrlopez8 said:


> is this version's sole purpose is to convert .tivo files for use on portable players?


Yes. Though some DVD authoring/burning tools will handle .tivo files just fine. Other may require Direct Show Dump to TiVo Decode first.


----------



## jmbuford

I installed the TiVo Converter Wrapper. 

How do you know when it is finished? Does it just close?


----------



## circeus

The text will stop showing ...s when it's done.

You can also watch the TiVo Plus icon in your system tray - it will also tell you how many conversions are still running.


----------



## c0mputerl0ve

davezatz said:


> What's the question again?  If you want WMV I think you're NOT supposed to upgrade to Plus to keep it working...? It's been awhile since I've played with it though.


Dave,

I know that you haven't played with it for a while, but I will settle for a pre-configured working copy just as well... =)

The one I referenced a few posts ago would be great!

*- C0L0*


----------



## jimsearle

First let me say THANKS for TCW!!!!

What I'd really like is for it to automatically monitor my Tivo folder, then run multiple conversions for all new files. Meaning that I want an full size mpeg, H.264, & Treo 650 format of all files.

Any chance this could be done? Or does anyone know of a conversion program that will monitor a folder and do the conversions?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## LeeGoldberg

sweendog_99 said:


> I am trying to convert some tivo files to transfer to my PSP so I downloaded the TCW. When I add the file to convert and click Start Conversion, I get a little balloon over my Tivo Desktop icon in my tray that says, "Tivo desktop conversion problem an unknown error has occurred" An exclamation point in a yellow triangle blinks for about 15 seconds over my tivo icon and stops. The tab in TCW seems to hang on Please wait.....
> 
> Is that how the TCW app indicates progress with the "Please wait........"? or do i have a problem with the install? I do have desktop plus.
> 
> Thanks for any feedback!


When I try to do the same thing, I get the error message:

Tivo Desktop Conversion Problem.
Need to run object to perform this operation

What do I need to do to correct this error? Thanks!


----------



## circeus

jim: perhaps, I'll have to think on it, I have a few other things in my queue before I redress the wrapper anyway

lee: Are you using Desktop Plus?


----------



## LeeGoldberg

Yes, I am using Desktop Plus.


----------



## c0mputerl0ve

c0mputerl0ve said:


> Dave,
> 
> I know that you haven't played with it for a while, but I will settle for a pre-configured working copy just as well... =)
> 
> The one I referenced a few posts ago would be great!
> 
> *- C0L0*


 Does *anyone* have an "encodeprofiles.xml" with WMV conversion that they can send me?

please post it or send it to C0mputerl0ve{at}hotmail{dot}com.

Thanks!


----------



## circeus

LeeGoldberg said:


> Yes, I am using Desktop Plus.


Not sure then all this program is is a wrapper to kick off the scripting that's built into TiVo Desktop. Are you able to convert programs with Desktop Plus directly?


----------



## LeeGoldberg

No, I am not able to convert with Desktop Plus, either. I can transfer the programs to my computer with no problem...it's the conversion that fails (with that same error message about "running the object," whatever that means).

I have spent two hours on the phone with Tivo Support (one hour each with two different techies) and the best they can do is tell me to delete Tivo Desktop and reinstall it...and it still doesn't work. I called again on Friday, the guy looked over my case notes, and said all he could do was advise me to do the same thing the other techs had done...and then he hung up on me! (And I was being as polite as could be).


----------



## circeus

Can you give 100% of the text of the error message? Or perhaps a screenshot?


----------



## egaines41

rminten said:


> I'm getting this error when trying to convert using the test mpeg2 profile:
> 
> "need to run the object to perform this operation"
> 
> Any ideas on this one?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Randy


After many hours, I have finally figured out the solution (it worked for me at least)
1 - Find your Desktop plus key that Tivo emailed you.
2 - Go to start - run - regedit (warning, you are now editing your registry, be very careful)
3 - go to Edit - Find and type in your desktop plus key (exactly as it appeared in the email)
4 - When the registry locates that key, delete the registry key
5 - Open Tivo Desktop and under the Help menu re-select Upgrade to Desktop plus
6 - Re-enter your key and wait for Tivo to confirm
That should do it!


----------



## mtemaner

Are there any known rules for determining EncodeProfile Profile validity?
I have tried some variations (using the working "Sony PSP" as a template) and sometimes TivoConverter (wrapped or not) will simply ignore the job and do nothing whatsoever and other times it will perform a job, but not exactly honor the settings. For example, if I set hrez=400, vrez=300, vbitratek=1024 and vmaxbitrate=1024, I get an .mp4 file that is somewhat larger than what I would get with the stock Sony PSP setting, and it appears to be of somewhat higher quality, but the resolution is still 320x240.

My objective is to convert the .TiVo files to something smaller that is adequate for computer-based viewing (I'm thinking something in the 400x300 or 480x360 range).

Thanks


----------



## vinniet

Has anyone gotten this to work with the new Tivo Desktop 2.4 Preview? Here is what I am getting:

Initializing...

Registry Key "Software\TiVo\Desktop" opened...
Value "InstallPath" successfully queried...

TiVo Desktop install path is "C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\"...
"C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\" was found...

TiVo Desktop support path is "C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\Support\"...
"C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\Support\" was found...

TiVo Desktop Plus encode profiles path is "C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\Support\encodeprofiles.xml"...
"C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\Support\encodeprofiles.xml" was not found!!!

I actually see that file is in the PLUS directory now, not support. I copied that file and the program starts up fine. I started converting a file but its going to take a while .....

I will report back.


----------



## circeus

I'd look at it, but I'm running Vista and can't use/install the 2.4 Preview.

Without looking at it, either they moved the file, or no longer include/use the file, which might present a challenge - though is not insurmountable.

You'd think though that they'd have been smart enough to incorporate the concept of running this thing disjointly from the transfer process. But again I can't look at the preview, so maybe they did.


----------



## vinniet

I ran my test and it seems to work fine. I copied the files to the support directory and encoded a file just fine.

My questions is, is that files modified at all by your program or from Tivo desktop? If not then there seems to not be a problem.

You might want to change the program to look first in Support, then in Plus for the file.


----------



## circeus

Assuming you install into the default location, under 2.3+ the file is:

C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\Support\encodeprofiles.xml

Are you saying that under 2.4 it's:

C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\Support\Plus\encodeprofiles.xml

???

What files did you copy? Just encodeprofiles.xml?

No files are modified by my program.


----------



## vinniet

circeus said:


> Assuming you install into the default location, under 2.3+ the file is:
> 
> C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\Support\encodeprofiles.xml
> 
> Are you saying that under 2.4 it's:
> 
> C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\Support\Plus\encodeprofiles.xml
> 
> ???
> 
> What files did you copy? Just encodeprofiles.xml?
> 
> No files are modified by my program.


Yes you are correct. That is all that I did to get it to work.


----------



## circeus

Shouldn't be a problem to fix, just need to find the time to do so.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Justin Thyme

It appears that TTG 2.4 now limits output to a max of 320x240 regardless what your hrez or vrez settings are in encodeprofiles.xml. Formerly, it would allow dimensions like 480x480. It would probably be a good idea to save off a copy of 2.3a...

More info in this thread.


----------



## rdaines

OK, I downloaded and installed the converter, profile box was empty for staters but it did convert a Tivo fileto apparently an H.264 file but neither WMP or TCPMP will play it. Are there other choices of files?


----------



## circeus

Quicktime plays H.264.


----------



## rdaines

circeus said:


> Quicktime plays H.264.


Yes it does, but there are not any QT version for Window Mobile devices like my Dell Axim X3 or my Palm Treo 700W. TCPMP plays the audio but not the video.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Puppy76

You'd need to convert stuff to regular MPEG 4 if you don't have an H.264 player.


----------



## rdaines

Puppy76 said:


> You'd need to convert stuff to regular MPEG 4 if you don't have an H.264 player.


Will this convert do that and if yes, how?


----------



## CuriousMark

rdaines said:


> Will this convert do that and if yes, how?


Read post 92 and do that so it will work with TD2.4.

You won't be able to change the resolution but you will be able to pick different encode profiles.

The author still needs to update for 2.4 compatibility, but it may not make sense to do that, since 2.3 is more capable when it comes to converting.


----------



## davezatz

TiVo Desktop 2.5 is out. Any one want to see if we can go larger than 320x240?


----------



## CuriousMark

I did a cursory look to find the settings that the wrapper uses. The conversion profiles xml file no longer exists in the TiVo Desktop folder or subfoldres. It is also not to be found in the local settings or applications data folders. TiVo has apparently fully internalized those settings to prevent them from being tampered with. Based on that quick look, it is safe to say that getting higher resolution is no longer an easy hack. The content providers should be thrilled. People wanting to convert at selectable resolution will have to find a different way to do it.


----------



## davezatz

Thanks for taking a look. Wow, that's a major bummer if it holds up. :/


----------



## davezatz

Megazone has done some research and discovered the profiles have been moved to the tivotrans.dll:

http://www.tivolovers.com/2007/08/08/tivo-desktop-25-for-windows-xp-sp2-or-vista-now-available/



> However, that XML file is gone in 2.5. It looks like the profiles are now stored within the tivotrans.dll file, which is a compiled file and not readily editable. Developers with access to tools such as Visual Studio can edit the file, and perhaps directly editing the file in a binary editor like emacs might work. You can also use a resource editor, such as this free one, to edit the file and change the settings. Make a copy of the file first, of course, just in case the edits break it. What Id like to see is someone decompile this DLL and create a new version which reads from an external XML file. Then less-geeky users could simply drop that DLL in place and edit the profiles in the XML file in any text editor.


Who's game? Can this be replaced with something that provides higher resolutions?


----------



## megazone

Editing the DLL does work - I tried 640x480 and it did it fine. But I don't know if 2.5 works well with the TiVo Converter Wrapper.


----------



## saramj

For those of us who have no programming knowlage does the wrapper still work for 2.5, or is it even needed anymore?


----------



## drosoph

Are there any parameters in the new .dll format to use ANY other audio format than AAC? WMA? MPEG formats? Anything?

I can alter the .dll as shown below, but it just ends up with a MASSIVE file !
<tivotrans:ImageScaler filter="Scaler"/>
<tivotrans:VideoFormat filter="MPEG-4"/>
<tivotrans:AudioFormat filter="emp2aenc"/>
<tivotrans:TheMux filter="emp2muxps"/>
<tivotrans:Writer filter="filewrite"/>

Any help?


----------



## stuartbell

I transferred a program from my TVIO to my PC vis the TVIO desktop and wireless network - played fine with Widows Media Player. Then I transferred the file from the PC hard drive to a USB DVR via copy/paste. File went OK.

When I put the DVD in my DVD reader and tried to play it on my TV, I got an UNKNOWN out of the DVD player - I presume the file type is wrong.

Since I can play it with Windows Media Player, the file must be OK for something -- how do I convert it to the right format for my DVD player?

Will I be able to load that file back on my PC and back on the TVIO later - or must I record it off the DVD player?

Thanks /Stu


----------



## juddmike

megazone said:


> Editing the DLL does work - I tried 640x480 and it did it fine. But I don't know if 2.5 works well with the TiVo Converter Wrapper.


I have one of the newer 30GB video iPods that supports 640x480, and in fact a couple of shows I've downloaded really are 640x480. Also running the latest buikd of iTunes.

Installed 2.5a - if you have 2.3a you can upgrade and no need to shell out for the "Plus" again.

"Modified" the tivotrans.dll in VS 2005, and it did manage to output at 640x480 as I had set it. The only problem is that iTunes did not allow me to transfer it to my iPod, even though I had selected the iPod output option, and had to convert the file for iPod within iTunes. For a 2.5 hr show we're talking an overnight job and then some.

My next guess is to wind back to 480x320, seeing as how TiVo only saves to 480x480 anyway.

BTW - the wrapper doesn't yet work with 2.5a, I reckon it would not be a small amount of work to do so either.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Puppy76

Just FYI, all the iPods that support video support 640x480 (though the screens are all 1/4 that, aside from the iPhone).


----------



## juddmike

Thanks for the heads-up puppy76.

So even though series 5 iPods support 640x480 the screen itself is only 320x340. 

Which makes me think, then, that perhaps the best approach for now might be to save programs on the TiVo at Medium (which I think is 320x240) and convert them at that resolution as well. Seems better than to go up and down the resolution scale with all of the loss of quality you get in the process, plus it will save on disk space to boot


----------



## saramj

juddmike said:


> Installed 2.5a - if you have 2.3a you can upgrade and no need to shell out for the "Plus" again.
> 
> Where did you find 2.5"a". The only version I can find is 2.5??????


----------



## megazone

juddmike said:


> Which makes me think, then, that perhaps the best approach for now might be to save programs on the TiVo at Medium (which I think is 320x240) and convert them at that resolution as well. Seems better than to go up and down the resolution scale with all of the loss of quality you get in the process, plus it will save on disk space to boot


No. First of all, Medium and Basic are 352x240 on the S2 boxes, not 320x240.

And you are always going to have *some* loss in transcoding. You are also always better off going from higher resolution to lower resolution, because there is more data there to start with and the loss has less impact on the end result. The *best* results would be starting with a Best level TiVo recording.


----------



## juddmike

saramj - by 2.5a I mean 2.5 "plus" i.e. it's 2.5 after you've shelled out the $29 for the "plus" option

megazone - what are the resolutions for "High" and "Best" again? If the lower quality settings are roughly 4:3 then can i assume the better quality settings are also roughly 4:3? I've seen 480x480 mentioned but then that's not really 4:3. I'm guessing it's likely something like 640x480 (704x480??) or thereabouts

everyone - can anyone recommend settings in encodeprofiles that might work to get a 640x480 file that will transfer to my iPod once it's in iTunes? The last settings I tried (this is backed out of tivotrans.dll via VS.NET 2005) were

<tivotransrofile name="H.264 compatible device" version="1" 
audioresamplerate="0" audiobitrateK="128" hrez="640" vrez="480" vbitrateK="1500"
vmaxbitrateK="1620" suffix="" filetype=".mp4" framerate="29.97">

which converted OK, imported into iTunes OK, but then needed conversion within iTunes to copy it to my iPod. For a 2-hour show this was an overnight process (yaaawn). According to Apple's specs for iPods this shoud work but apparently not ...

By comparison, the settings for what TiVo ships are 320x240 @ a bitrate of 768

<tivotransrofile name="H.264 compatible device" version="1" audioresamplerate="0"
audiobitrateK="128" hrez="320" vrez="240" vbitrateK="700"
vmaxbitrateK="768" suffix="" filetype=".mp4" framerate="29.97">


----------



## juddmike

Should also mention that the input is standard DirecTv via s-video


----------



## megazone

juddmike said:


> megazone - what are the resolutions for "High" and "Best" again? If the lower quality settings are roughly 4:3 then can i assume the better quality settings are also roughly 4:3? I've seen 480x480 mentioned but then that's not really 4:3. I'm guessing it's likely something like 640x480 (704x480??) or thereabouts


That depends. On a standard Series2 High and Best are 480x480 - rectangular pixels. (Pixels do not need to be square.) But with a satellite receiver feeding the unit over S-Video, Best is 544x480. A DVD-combo S2 uses 720x480 for High and Best. No idea what the S3 and HD use for analog High and Best - but I wouldn't be surprised by 720x480.


----------



## allunga76

is it possible to converta Us model Tivo which has NTCS tuners to Pal or does anyone know if you can get PAL to NTCS with RF input output convertors?

Thanks
Alan


----------



## MikeAndrews

allunga76 said:


> is it possible to converta Us model Tivo which has NTCS tuners to Pal or does anyone know if you can get PAL to NTCS with RF input output convertors?
> 
> Thanks
> Alan


Isn't composite video the same? If you can get an external PAL tuner with red/yellow A/V output, and the TiVo can control it with IR - it better be a PAL version of a US product.

You have bigger problem than that. A US TiVo won't get your OZ program guide.


----------



## wmcbrine

allunga76 said:


> is it possible to converta Us model Tivo which has NTCS tuners to Pal or does anyone know if you can get PAL to NTCS with RF input output convertors?


1. No.
2. TiVo actually has units designed for your country. Try one of those.
3. You posted this in a four-year-old thread that has absolutely no bearing on your question. I realize that this thread was probably suggested to you by the board software, based on the title you proposed for a new thread. But you don't have to blindly take the board's suggestions. You're supposed to look at them first, and use your human judgment.

TiVo AU site: http://www.mytivo.com.au/
And a whole subsection of this forum: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=66


----------

